# Looking to work in Australia



## CHi (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm a data-scientist/software-engineer straight of the university (master's degree in the Netherlands) and looking for some overseas experience.

So far I have struck some luck; a company asked me for the 'hourly rate expectation'. Most indicators put the wage at 60.000 - 100.000 yearly.

I can't post links here but look "data-analytics australia wage" first hits on google.

But I'm somewhat confused; does anyone know if these are realistic scales, and so, what would be reasonable to ask for? They tell me the contract is 3-4 months initially, and can be extended possibly. What would be a fair hourly wage?

Second question is how to handle this matters: 
1. first get acceptance for the job
2. apply for and get visa
3. go there and do the thing?


----------



## Meghmala (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello !!!


I have done a Ph.D is Business Admin. Currently am working in a shipping line as a Executive-CSU/Documentation from last 2.5 years. Earlier to this i was working in a Freight forwarding company (2 years)
Can someone advise how do I search for a Employer (sponsor) in the same industry (shipping/freight forwarding/logistics.

In addition, I tried looking in the official AU site for the skilled job listing category But i could not find it. Please advise, how can i submit an EOI based on my working experience. Or is it that I should change my search with reference to my PhD though i done want it, I want to remain in the same profession.

Please suggest.

Thanks...


----------



## davidmendes94 (Dec 19, 2016)

where can we found information abour jobs in Australia ?
Thanks


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

davidmendes94 said:


> where can we found information abour jobs in Australia ?
> Thanks


A good guide for job search in general www.kmd-solutions.com


----------



## davidmendes94 (Dec 19, 2016)

syd10 said:


> A good guide for job search in general Resume Tips,Â*Application Email Samples,Â*Job Search Tips & Salary Info


Thanks very much


----------



## MALEX (Mar 13, 2012)

Fakes adds on internet are very important from consulting/recruting companies. It is a way for them to prospect the market, image presence. Only apply to adds from end companies.


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

It seems that there very few jobs & so many looking for jobs... making it hard... so any job hunting tips help!


----------

